# Where can I buy Alpine replacement parts?



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I broke a piece to the flush mounts on my tweeters (from the SPX-17REF set). Who carries parts- or if one of you have them, I'll purchase on the spot.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Check Pacific Coast Parts.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

www.alpine-usa.com then click support that will lead you to parts suppliers.... 

internet 101.... thank you drive through... would you like fries with that?

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Parts and Accessories Library from PacParts

there ya go.... I felt in a giving mood.. pull down menus are a wonderful invention

& you will find... no bueno... not available

Rob


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Know what ur talking about when u order b/c the girl that took care of me last time didn't seem to bright.I guess she just takes orders so dont look to get much help from her.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Man, of the 3 places I could find listing the parts, none had them.


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

which piece exactly are u needing? im not using most of my parts from my type x comp.


----------



## DaveGY (Oct 5, 2008)

partstore.com has flush tweeter mounts for spx...but not ref set. could be the same size as the others..they are cheap as well.... Parts for Alpine Model at PartStore.com


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had some type S hardware laying around. PM me if you need it.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

todd217 said:


> which piece exactly are u needing? im not using most of my parts from my type x comp.


The little rear piece that has the sponge attached to it. It's a weakly made piece, and it just blew out


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Bump


----------

